# Guiltiest Season Pass?



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

What's your guilitiest season pass? The one that you wouldn't show to company? That show that you probably wouldn't have made time to watch before, but can't help it now - almost compulsively?

Mine is "That's So Raven".

Commence the ridicule. 

(And share some shame of your own - you will feel better!)

AC


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

"What I Like About You." I know, I know. But I just cannot get me enough Jennie Garth. If only that Amanda Bynes didn't keep showing up and harshing my mellow.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Had blind date, but have to look at them when I get home


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

audiocrawford said:


> What's your guilitiest season pass? The one that you wouldn't show to company? That show that you probably wouldn't have made time to watch before, but can't help it now - almost compulsively?
> 
> Mine is "That's So Raven".
> 
> ...


"You So Raven????"

For shame, for shame... 

I have yet to feel shame but am sure it's coming


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

"Drawn Together" on Comedy Central. It's so wrong it's funny.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

twm01 said:


> "Drawn Together" on Comedy Central. It's so wrong it's funny.


That's one of my favorite ones


----------



## culprit622 (Aug 18, 2005)

Another Blind Date here.

But I haven't seen it since June, I swear!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The Surreal Life. Every season. I hang my head in shame while watching, which makes viewing somewhat difficult.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

The Maury Povich show..... I love those paternity tests !!!


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

The real world


----------



## mikestorm (Dec 19, 2004)

Code Lyoko

It's a french import anime-inspired show on Cartoon Network's Miguzi block. I should add that their Miguzi block is aimed towards tweens. 

I'm not ashamed.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'm not ashamed of anything my wife and I watch, but _other_ people seem to think we should feel guilty about the fact that we've seen every episode of "Charmed".

I will say, too, that we have an auto-record title wishlist for HBO's "Real Sex". Again, I don't especially feel any guilt about it personally, but it did seem a little awkward once when my mom was visiting and it showed up in the list.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Americas Next Top Model

I just can't seem to stop watching. And yes Im fully ashamed of that


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Mxc


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Growing up Gotti, god I hate them but still have to watch.


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

Best Sex Ever.. max afterdark..

wait.. that's boyfriend's tivo i'm looking at... caught him!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Zaui said:


> wait.. that's boyfriend's tivo i'm looking at... caught him!


LOL -- im sure he at one time had posted the famous--- How do I clear my Recording History question.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> The Maury Povich show..... I love those paternity tests !!!


Heh. I have an ARWL for type "Daytime" (or talk? dunno) keyword "paternity".

jc
slinking away in shame


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

jasoncarr said:


> Heh. I have an ARWL for type "Daytime" (or talk? dunno) keyword "paternity".
> 
> jc
> slinking away in shame


that's hardcore!!


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Laguna Beach


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Hmm.. That '70s show is probably it.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

One Tree Hill


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Thomas the Tank Engine.

-Mike


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Dr. Phil


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Rollie Poly Oly


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

This past summer I was quite taken with _Filthy Rich: Celebrity Cattle Drive_.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Stacked.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

EastEnders. British soap opera.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Let's look...

I guess the worst I have is Breaking Bonaduce.


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

Laguna Beach


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Making The Band 3


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

culprit622 said:


> Another Blind Date here.


And here.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Granny said:


> Dr. Phil


Same here. I'll also watch Oprah sometimes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

It used to be Howard Stern.

Now it's Days of Our Lives


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> "What I Like About You." I know, I know. But I just cannot get me enough Jennie Garth. If only that Amanda Bynes didn't keep showing up and harshing my mellow.


Also one of mine, but I don't mind Amanda Bynes. This is just one of those shows I think is stupid, and I think every attempt to reboot the show comes across as even more stupid. At one point, they chose to make the focus of the show two sisters living together, and now, they're rarely in a scene together. And yet... as long as they continue to produce new episodes, can't... stop... recording.

I don't know if I'd say "Guilty," but i do record Regis&Kelly and The View every morning.

I used to regularly record/watch "She Spies," "Mutant X," and "Cleopatra 2525." But all of them died the deaths they deserved to.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Surface
Days of Our Lives
Real World


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

MTV Cribs

"I ache with embarrassment."


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I used to have a wishlist for "Taxicab Confessions". My wife called it my "porn" season pass. I've deleted that one. There are only a few episodes and it was getting same-ol/same-ol.

My most embarrassing one now is probably for "The People's Court."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Days of our Lives.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

i admit it i tivo old episodes of 90210..which i've already seen many times


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> "What I Like About You." I know, I know. But I just cannot get me enough Jennie Garth. If only that Amanda Bynes didn't keep showing up and harshing my mellow.


Me too!


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL what great responses. A few comments, as I also enjoy some of the shows people listed. 

"What I Like About You" - I *also* enjoyed this show when it first began airing. Because of my work schedule I'm always home for an hour or two on Friday nights when it was on, so I'd watch it - I love Jennie Garth and I really like Amanda Bynes (her Nick show is really cute). However, as someone mentioned, I can't get past all the "reboots" - I don't know any of the characters any more, and it seems whenever I catch it there are no Jennie/Amanda scenes, which is why I liked it to begin with. I TiVo'd it last week because Jason Priestly was guesting, but even that didn't hold my attention. I think I'm going to give it another try when it goes into syndication next year.

"Days of Our Lives" - I can't believe so many people here watch DOOL. I watched it from the time I was 5 until I was about 25, but finally gave up when the real Belle left awhile back. That said, I have been recording it lately, and I'm going to sit down some rainy day and watch a bunch of them.

"Surreal Life" - Also one of my big guilty pleasures! I hate reality TV in general (never even seen 5mins of survivor or any of those shows), but I *DO* like celeb reaility to an extent. For me, I just feel like most of reality TV is about making people uncomfortable or taking them by surprise, which doesn't interest me; however, when it's a celebrity (who is fully aware of how it all works) I don't feel the sympathy vibe and can enjoy it. Janice Dickenson was a riot this year - I just wish Omarosa hadn't come off so "winner" in the end. Oh, and I have to add "Celebrity Fit Club" to the list - discovered this last year and LOVED it. Gary Busey is my idol now, LOL.

"Charmed" - It's not Buffy, but it is a good show about family. Like Buffy, however, if you just take it at face value you will miss a lot of what makes it a good show. I could have done without the last season or two (basicly, when the Magic School stuff started), but I still enjoy it every week. Also buying the DVDs as they come out. 

"The View"/"Oprah" - I also record both every day, BUT I don't usually watch the whole thing. I love "The View" for Hot Topics, but unless there is someone I really like on I don't watch the rest of it. Oprah I can usually tell in about 15 seconds if I am going to watch it - I end up watching probably 1-2 full episodes a week. An example of one I'd watch would be the hour with George Clooney the other day, an example of one I won't is any "who my baby daddy" type show.

Thanks for all the replies guys! Really interesting reading!

AC


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> "You So Raven????"
> 
> For shame, for shame...
> 
> I have yet to feel shame but am sure it's coming


"It's the future I can see...that's so Raven...it's so mysterious to me! Yeah-h-h-h..."

LOL I've loved Raven since she was on Cosby, and even though TSR is pretty fluffy at times (they seem to forget the whole "psychic" thing was the premise of the show), I just enjoy it. I really like all of the actors, and they all seem to have fun - even the cheesy CGI makes me smile.

In fact, I'm at work right now and happy because I know I will have 3 episodes waiting on my TiVo when I get home. 

AC


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> Stacked.


You're the reason that AD is going to get the can STOP wacthing the big breasted girl that can't act and wacth AD!!!!!

I like to wacth reruns of "Grounded For Life" and I also like "Spongebob"


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

CSI Miami- I know it's a totall piece of crap and yet I find I have to watch from time to time to confirm just how bad it is.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

warrenevans said:


> You're the reason that AD is going to get the can STOP wacthing the big breasted girl that can't act and wacth AD!!!!!
> 
> I like to wacth reruns of "Grounded For Life" and I also like "Spongebob"


I already watch Arrested Development.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow... I have a lot of these:
Days of Our Lives (only record every Mon and Fri though)
Degrassi: TNG
Scarecrow and Mrs King (not even on anymore in reruns but I don't have the heart to delete it)

I think I'm known for loving really bad tv. I saw every episode of Melrose Place in HS.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

starbreiz said:


> Days of Our Lives (only record every Mon and Fri though)


Well, they're wouldn't be much point in recording on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Cheaters.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

What Not To Wear


----------



## KalaPela (Dec 16, 2002)

Passions


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Well, they're wouldn't be much point in recording on Saturday and Sunday.


She records it on Mondays AND Friday, not Monday through Friday. 

I used to do the same trick when I was taping on VHS years and years ago. You really can keep up quite well that way, hehe.

AC


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

KalaPela said:


> Passions


Hasn't been the same since Timmy left... 

AC


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Supernanny


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

mmilton80 said:


> Laguna Beach


Ditto! :up:

And the cast is coming to RI next weekend...for only $30 you can spend the evening bowling with them!


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Ballroom Bootcamp


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

American Idol


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

I feel left out. None of my season passes are guilty of anything.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

bootedbear said:


> What Not To Wear


Ah heck, I'm guilty of this one too. I never thought it was one to be ashamed of though.


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

starbreiz said:


> Ah heck, I'm guilty of this one too. I never thought it was one to be ashamed of though.


I've never heard of that one - what network is it on?

AC


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

TLC, Friday nights. It's highly entertaining. It's an Americanized version of the same show on BBC.



audiocrawford said:


> I've never heard of that one - what network is it on?
> 
> AC


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

starbreiz said:


> TLC, Friday nights. It's highly entertaining. It's an Americanized version of the same show on BBC.


Interesting...I think I did read something about it. A comparison between the BBC and the American version. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!

AC


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The Show Biz Show With David Spade
and
But Can They Sing?

Other than those two shows, I have nothing to hide from anyone on my Tivo. And if any of you tell anyone that I watch those shows, I'll deny it.


----------



## valereee2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

Extreme Makeover, Home Edition. But I have an excuse in the form of an 11-year-old daughter I can blame the season pass on. And even the priority of the season pass (#4 on the TiVo in our family room) can be blamed on my daughter. What can't really be blamed on my daughter is the fact I serve dinner by 7:00 on Sunday nights so we can be sure to be able to sit down in the FR together by 8:15.  

I'd be embarrassed if I SPd the TLC version of What Not To Wear, but the BBC version is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

JTAnderson said:


> Cheaters.


Is that show still on ?


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I used to have "The View" and "Ellen" on SP, but now it's only "Ellen"...Monday through Friday.  

~kar


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, i guess I'm a perv to some but to me its simply a way of life 
Anyway my list consist of:
1. CatHouse The Series on HBO (Pretty interesting considering I have actually been at the Bunny Ranch)
2. Real Sex
3. TaxCab Confessions

Have a wishlist for Bikini carwash (that movie is just full of hot babes)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

tonyonlinux said:


> 1. CatHouse The Series on HBO (Pretty interesting considering I have actually been at the Bunny Ranch)


Really? Does the reality jibe at all with what we see on TV?


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

Honestly not really. I mean the people you see on the show are there in terms of the girls and the maddem and all. The actual drama that they tend to show on TV isn't really there at least from what I seen when I went a few years back. Just expect to pay a really nice fee for a really nice looking woman. I went when they had some of the Penthouse pets there and they could really put on you for lack of better words. The only thing is everything has a price from them taking off the clothes to putting them back on. I'm not really into brothels or whatever but this place here is very clean and all they actually have their license and current aids test posted on the wall for you look at. Kinda like going into McDonalds and getting the health inspector report the girls get the same scoring from regulators which I thought was kinda funny.

Anyway I'll leave the rest to your imagination but the the most part what you see is 100 percent true but they have added TV drama to it.


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone besides me having an issue with finding Shock TV on HBO? If you go to Hbo's website and look at the current program listing tonight on HBO ZONE EAST at 10pm they indicate that Shocked Videos is suppose to air. When I go to tivo.com to do a search and add it to the todo list all queries return zero results. Also anyone have DirectTV (Eastern)? I have noticed that I'm getting alot of suggested shows for The man show and there is a logo of Techtv on it. I know good and well it is not techtv so i'm wondering why it says that? I went thru a printed out copy of direct tvs channel lineup and selected each channel that I receive so I wouldn't record blank channels. Anyway sorry for the rumble just curious.


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

- Days of Our Lives here too. I stopped watching for a while way back when Kayla's husband got blown up on the boat. But I can't stop hoping Jack & Jennifer get together for good one of these days.

- Jerry Springer -- who doesn't like watching ******* rampages.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

_Beauty and the Geek._

Shut up, I know. I hate everything about most "reality shows" (including the word, b/c they are so far from reality - although I love _the Amazing Race_), but I saw two episodes of that show and laughed my ass off. So it got a SP.


----------



## DanaMac223 (May 22, 2005)

Starting Over


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> I like to wacth reruns of "Grounded For Life"


Grounded for Life was the truth.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I admit, I have a pass for "Most Outrageous Moments."


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a SP for "Ned's Declassified School Survival." I say it's for the kid though.


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

I'm embarrassed to have a "Las Vegas" season pass. The show is truly awful. Just eye candy. And I'm a little ashamed of American Idol, but not as much.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Channel 47 spanish language TV News for the hot weather girl!!! Youll never look at the weather the same way again.


----------



## Greg K. (Jun 28, 2005)

"Distraction" on Comedy Central.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Days of our Lives. Please don't tell anyone


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think most of what I watch are guilty pleasures.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Any show with Rachael Ray (30 Minute Meals; $40 a Day, etc.) :up:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Keeping up with the Kardashians

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

tell me you love me


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tough choice between:
Showbiz Show with David Spade (There, I said it.)
Metalocalypse
Double Dare (not the "physical challenge" one, nor the crime drama, but the mid-1970s CBS morning game show - it's on Sunday nights on GSN)

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

HB bumping threads again..  I'm surprised I didn't post in it previously.


Current show, for Fall 2007??

Gossip Girl


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

OK, I'll say it....

Gilmore Girls


----------



## skywalkr2 (Jun 16, 2003)

jon01 said:


> tell me you love me


That's mine too. I am stuck watching it now since for some reason I really care what happens to these depressing people.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Degrassi the Next generation


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

if I'm home, I always watch The Price is Right


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Guess I'll have to find a new one. My recent one was Rock of Love.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

dirtypacman said:


> Americas Next Top Model
> 
> I just can't seem to stop watching. And yes Im fully ashamed of that


I'll see your America's Next Top Model and raise you one Project Runway.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like America's Next Top Model, too. Don't TiVo it, but have been known to sit through a few episodes if I catch a mini marathon of it on MTV or where ever the heck it gets re-run these days,


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickelodeon's Unfabulous


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Metalocalypse


I am proud to admit this is one of my favorite shows along with "Lucy, Daughter of the Devil" also on cartoon network.

My guilty pleasures would have to be "Star Trek Voyager" and "Star Trek Enterprise". I have seen all of them at least twice, but I keep recording them.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cathouse on HBO


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Not at all ashamed of my Project Runway and Kim Possible SPs.

A little ashamed of my Judge Judy and People's Court SPs.

Very ashamed of my America's Most Smartest Model SP.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Mine is Peoples Court.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Search for the Next Elvira.


----------



## MiakioAmy (Oct 2, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I'll see your America's Next Top Model and raise you one Project Runway.


+2. These are two of my favorites. Although ANTM doesn't always show up on the torrents right away. I sometimes need to wait a day or two.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

The Singing Bee

I've got no idea what brought me to SP that show, but it sucked me in.


----------



## Elevation (Jun 29, 2004)

Live With Regis and Kelly


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm copying with a Ntombi style response (above)... hope you don't mind.

I'm not at all ashamed of my love of_ Project Runway_!! Great show! You people... 

Only a little bit ashamed of _Days of Our Lives_...

and, almost completely ashamed of my enjoyment of _Girls Next Door_. How did I get hooked?

Oh, and just tonight I saw my first episode of _The Singing Bee_! What fun! I really think I could win big money on that one.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Salt n Peppa Show


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

Judge Judy! I love it when she yells.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

"A Shot of Love with Tia Tequila" is quickly becoming my new guiltiest pleasure.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

L.A. Ink - but i wouldn't be ashamed of it.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Wizards of Waverly Place
Zoey 101
On the Lot (Adriana Costa)
Survivor
Kid Nation


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh! I forgot about TMZ.  Who else is watching that one?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Current show, for Fall 2007??
> 
> Gossip Girl


That's the first show I thought of when I saw this thread bumped. _Gossip Girl_ - guilty as charged.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> HB bumping threads again..  I'm surprised I didn't post in it previously.
> 
> Current show, for Fall 2007??
> 
> Gossip Girl


At least it wasn't a smeek! 

Another vote for America's Next Top Model.


----------



## tsings31 (Dec 13, 2003)

_Most Haunted_ on the Travel Channel.


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

The Graham Norton Show - BBCA


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

There is something more shameful than Surreal Life and ANTM...and it is:

AMERICA'S MOST SMARTEST MODEL (VH1) -- and I think it is shot in the SuRReal House.

Plus I had a short-lived SP to "Price is Right" so I could watch Drew. Deleted. It. 

It was funny 'cause the contestants kept calling him "bob"


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

Elevation said:


> Live With Regis and Kelly


Yeah... me too...


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am so ashamed... "I Want To Look Like A High School Cheerleader Again"


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

All the HGTV prime time shows.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> All the HGTV prime time shows.


OOH... I forgot about House Hunters International


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

Newest guilty pleasure.....Hollyoaks on BBC


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a new one, but the Price is Right with Drew Carey. I won't stand it for very long. The other is Ace of Cakes. The shop is around the corner from me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hands down, it's "America's Most Smartest Model" for me. That show is just laugh-out-loud funny, and my wife is now hooked watching it, too. Last night we watched it (the model science fair/nerd-tanning episode) even though we had Dexter in the queue and Heroes recording and buffered.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

betts4 said:


> It's a new one, but the Price is Right with Drew Carey. I won't stand it for very long. The other is Ace of Cakes. The shop is around the corner from me.


I have a little crush on Duff. I love his bald head and goof laugh.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Ace of Cakes? Guilty? Pish-tosh....

We usually watch it on the night that it records. My 3 year old really enjoys it. 

/hijack

How does making something out of styrofoam and wood and tubing count as making a "cake"? (see Jay Leno engine cake and the carousel cake)

/hijack


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Wilhite said:


> Ace of Cakes? Guilty? Pish-tosh....
> 
> We usually watch it on the night that it records. My 3 year old really enjoys it.
> 
> ...


Even if it is 98% styrofoam and wood, the 2% rice crispy treat mix qualifies it as a cake (apparently). I've seen him make cakes with 0% actual "cake" - go figure.

Oh, and is it just me, or does his assistant remind anyone else of Morgan, from Chuck?


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

danterner said:


> Even if it is 98% styrofoam and wood, the 2% rice crispy treat mix qualifies it as a cake (apparently). I've seen him make cakes with 0% actual "cake" - go figure.
> 
> Oh, and is it just me, or does his assistant remind anyone else of Morgan, from Chuck?


i have friends who had him make their wedding cake like five years ago. looked BEAUTIFUL but was the worst tasting cake I had ever had. He has you choose crazy flavors and even though their flavors were tame,super dry and gross.

still enjoy the show, though!


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

marksman said:


> Degrassi the Next generation


Yup, me too.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

coolpenguin said:


> i have friends who had him make their wedding cake like five years ago. looked BEAUTIFUL but was the worst tasting cake I had ever had. He has you choose crazy flavors and even though their flavors were tame,super dry and gross.
> 
> still enjoy the show, though!


I'm sad to hear that. I understand their focus is on the visual, but people still need to eat it. :down:

I watch Ace of Cakes, and it's not close to a guilty pleasure. I just like them.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Was: Rollergirls

Is: Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

John Edward Cross Country


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

Not exactly a Season Pass....but I do have three (3) thumbs on some TVLand shows:

* Andy Griffith Show
* Lucy Show
* Roseanne
* Night Gallery

"Gee honey, why does TIVO keep putting these shows in the Suggestions file?"
My TIVO thinks I'm corny!


----------

